# June 10th MECA Knoxville



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone else planning on attending this event in Knoxville?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I marked it on my calendar last night. Might cruise up.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I might swing this, though its going a little further than I would like.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Calendar marked


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I might head up there.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

I will be here...still not near finished, but i do live here. Kirk, which car, the Acura or the Dodge?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Neither is playing at the moment. The Dodge has more chance of making music quicker......


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Neither is playing at the moment. The Dodge has more chance of making music quicker......


I was hoping so... i want to see how the new amps are doing.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

finally something near me! i have never been to one of these, will there be sq cars there?


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

legend94 said:


> finally something near me! i have never been to one of these, will there be sq cars there?


Short answer, yes.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Man I would probably hit this show if I was not going to another on June 2nd closer to me.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

marvnmars said:


> Short answer, yes.


let me rephrase.. would it be worth going to for a sq only guy? 

no offense to anyone here i just cant get into the spl anymore


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

the one I went to last weekend was all sq with 1 spl. of course he HAD to meter during my judging.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

the two should be seperated...spl people will be in one area and sq peps should be in another area, and yes, if Kirk, millerlyte, strakele, and other show up there will be more then enough sq cars to occupy your day, besides what else do you have to do..no football and you can be home in time to catch the end of the nascar race...i will give you a little advice on ally/millerlyte's car..it is tuned for her height and enjoyment (as it should be), move the seat up and it will sound better..
i have not been to a show in knoxville since the old crank it up days, so this will be new for me too, but the freezefest was run this way and with this also being a sanctioned event i would believe it to be set up close to the same.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

marvnmars said:


> i will give you a little advice on ally/millerlyte's car..it is tuned for her height and enjoyment (as it should be), move the seat up and it will sound better..



I'm actually tweaking the TA and finally getting the hang of it so that it sounds about just right at any height and any seating position. Unless Kendall and Jason were BSing me, I think the 6to8 has taken care of the height thing. An inch or two, give or take, but it's all pretty much OK from what it seems.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> I'm actually tweaking the TA and finally getting the hang of it so that it sounds about just right at any height and any seating position. Unless Kendall and Jason were BSing me, I think the 6to8 has taken care of the height thing. An inch or two, give or take, but it's all pretty much OK from what it seems.


I wasn't. :surprised: Seemed plenty high to me. It's higher than my car.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

i might venture down, any members here want to meet up? i have no install but i will show you photos of what is waiting. hahaha


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Man I wish I would seen this earlier so I could take off of work. Damn. Well I might just have a sudden cold coming on . . . cough cough . . . Lol.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Is there power and shade?


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

Kirk, I will try to get to the location tomorrow or Friday..just moved last weekend and putting furniture together takes presidence over scouting out the location this week, but monday or tuesday I can get by there.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

I just looked at it on google street view...i know the location...there is not much shade in the parking lot, and as far as power goes that would have to be asked by the event cordinators what type of arrangements they have w/advanced auto parts. I would guess there will be pop up shelter, and the building provides lots of shade as long as it is not noon. there is a food city in the shopping center so access to water/food/beer is also there. there is a starbuck$$ less then 3 miles away, as well as a cracker barrel and hooters....


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

There is very little shade here. Nice size lot but very little shade. But yes it is close to many restaurants and stores


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Nitro is playing. Have to find time to learn how to use a new processor to tune this thing up.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Uhh, definitely a negative for my appearance. My head unit is more or less fried at the moment, and it's too far for me to drive without actually competing. Hope there is a good turnout and lots of pics to follow


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Uhh, definitely a negative for my appearance. My head unit is more or less fried at the moment, and it's too far for me to drive without actually competing. Hope there is a good turnout and lots of pics to follow


that's no good. What in the world did you do to it?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

So this is the location?

Food city in the shopping center across the road from
Extreme Car Audio
5005 Clinton Hwy, 
Knoxville, TN 37912 
(865) 689-3400 

Extreme Car Audio - Knoxville, TN, 37912 - Citysearch


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

yes, that is it...smae parking lot as the food city, there was a hot rod show there last saturday.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Rain
Does not look like it will be a great day.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Its not raining yet and the temp. is good.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just checked weather.com and it shows maybe a shower early morning then just cloudy all day. Should keep it from being too hot.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

This show turned out great. A little rain in the morning but it cleared up. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Pics and results, s'il vous plait!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Tru ^

Sent from my cell.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Pics anyone? OR Results?


----------

